# Garden Tractor wont start



## thak (May 2, 2016)

Hi, I hope someone here can help me. I have a craftsman mower, appox 15 years old. It was running fine one day, started up and all. Engaged the blade, mowed for a few minutes and the engine stalled. Tried to restart it but it wouldn't, I could spin it by hand if I took out the spark plug. After reading similar posts, I checked and corrected the adjustment on the valves but it still doesn't start.

Spark - good
Battery - good

What else should I check?

Thanks!

https://youtu.be/SrH98LNm9AQ


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy thak,

Welcome to the forum.

Is the spark bluish-white, capable of jumping 1/4"? An orange-yellow spark is not good enough. 

If you have good spark, try spraying a little starting fluid (ether) down the carburetor to see if it will kick off and run briefly. If so, you fuel supply problem. This is a common problem with engines that sit dormant over the winter with this wonderful ethanol based gas we have today. It gums up the carburetor.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I don't look at videos, because I can't waste the bandwidth.

Providing the Sears 917.xxxxxx allows one to see exactly which tractor you have out of over 1000.

The fact you had it running and stalled DOESN'T point to a valve adjustment to me.
It's not going to wear THAT MUCH in a few minutes.

I'd also "prime" the carb, but use a couple teaspoons of gas.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Fresh gas.. new gas filter???


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

" It was running fine one day"........

How recently was "one day"?


----------



## thak (May 2, 2016)

Recently = three weeks ago. I changed the oil, put in gas started it up for the season and it was fine. A week later, tried to use it again. Started fine but stalled soon afterwards, loud bang and shut off.

After this first issue, I adjusted the valves as the problem seemed to match other descriptions. Hard to start, only could turn it by hand with the plug out...etc. After this adjustment, it started again...but died again very quickly again with a loud bang.

Today - I tried the starter fluid, no luck. The starter just spins the engine but it doesn't catch. Tested the spark again and it looks good to me.

When i removed the plug, I rotated the engine by hand again, it spins freely. I put a screwdriver into the plug hole, it wouldn't move up/down with the piston...but the valves open/close.

Engine is Briggs and Stratton 311707 type 0125-E1 on a LT 1000 i dont have the 917 number handy


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

"..... loud bang and shut off."

".... I put a screwdriver into the plug hole, it wouldn't move up/down with the piston...."

Sounds like you broke the connecting rod.


----------



## thak (May 2, 2016)

Bill Kapaun said:


> "..... loud bang and shut off."
> 
> ".... I put a screwdriver into the plug hole, it wouldn't move up/down with the piston...."
> 
> Sounds like you broke the connecting rod.


that's what i was thinking as well...what would cause this?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Low oil
Over revving
Bad Luck. Sometimes bad things happen.


----------



## thak (May 2, 2016)

UPDATE - took the engine apart today and found the chunks of metal that used to be a connecting rod. The ACR is also broken, wondering which happened first...now the question is should I put it back together? what's the risk?

Parts I know I should change: Connecting rid, camshaft (I cant find the ACR by itself), head gasket. The governor is a little chewed up but looks operationally fine. Am I missing anything? im up to $200 in parts...wondering if its worth it.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I see the ACR plain as day in the middle picture.
If the cam looks good, reuse it.
I would get a new governor if it looks damaged at all. That's definitely one part you don't want to fail.

Any gouges in the cylinder wall?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Not sure what happened to the edit function

I think the ACR appears to be in 2 pieces????
Someone that actually works on these filthy things should know.


----------



## thak (May 2, 2016)

ACR is definitely in two pieces. problem is I cant find JUST that part to replace, have to buy the entire cam shaft to get the ACR. Otherwise the CAM looks good and there are no gouges in the walls or the cylinder..


----------

